# Wir wissen einfach nicht weiter...



## Jonsered (9. Nov 2014)

Hallo Leute, wir haben eine Lerngruppe gemacht und trotzdem kommen wir leider bei folgender Aufgabe nicht weiter... Wir wissen nicht mal, wie wir diese Aufgabe angehen sollen / anfangen können, sind schon richtig verzweifelt...



> Aufgabe 04
> 
> Erstellen Sie eine Methode
> 
> ...



Das einzige, was wir als brauchbar erachten, ist die 



> java.nio.charset
> Defines charsets, decoders, and encoders, for translating between bytes and Unicode characters.



Naja, sind damit auch auf die Fresse gefallen  

Bin gespannt, wie man das ganze am besten angeht... Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## JavaMeister (9. Nov 2014)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/163766-encoder-decoder.html

Hier wird um das selbe Thema geweint ;D


----------



## Jonsered (9. Nov 2014)

Hey, super, vielen Dank  

Gut, dass nicht nur wir dabei Probleme hatten


----------

